# pigeon jokes



## birds+me=happy

I'm kinda bored so I just though I would bright some people up with a couple jokes.

Did you hear about the man who became a millionaire with one homing pigeon?

He sold it for a dollar and it kept coming home a million times! 


A BIG HOLE

Little Tim was outside in the back yard digging a big hole in the corner of the yard. He had been out there for a while really making this hole very large and deep. 

The neighbor had been watching him for some time through her kitchen window and decided to go out and find out what was going on.

"Tim, why are you digging such a big hole in the yard?" she asked.

Tim did not even look up but spoke in anger, "Because my pigeon died"

"I am so sorry to hear that Tim" she said. "But why are you digging such a big hole?"

Tim replied, "Because your darn cat is goin' in there too."

 lol


----------



## RodSD

Hahaha....I like the first joke. Someone will bury you, too, on the second joke. (That is a joke!)


----------



## birds+me=happy

And here's a poem I found.

A Little Pigeon Poem

Why live with pigeons? There's danger you know, 
Can't adopt just one, the craving will grow. 
There's no doubt they're addictive, wherein lies the danger, 
While living with lots, you'll grow poorer (and stranger?). 

One pigeon is so funny, and two are no trouble, 
The more, the merrier, they're all so delightful. 
The third is a honey, the fourth one's a breeze, 
You can live in a house full, with the greatest of ease. 

So how 'bout another -- or two if you must? 
They're really quite easy, but oh Lord, the dust. 
With pigeons on furniture, and pigeons in bed, 
And their toys and things, "It's no bother," you've said. 

So, invite some more pigeons, you can always find room, 
And a little more time, for the dust cloth and broom. 
There's hardly a limit, to the pigeons you add, 
The thought of a cutback, sure makes you sad. 

Each one is so special, so unique and so funny, 
Food and care bills grow larger, you spend much more money. 
Your folks never visit, few friends come to stay, 
Except other bird folks, who live the same way. 

Is it worth it you wonder? Are you caught in a trap? 
Then your pigeon pals fly over, and into your lap. 
Their coos say your special, and you know that you will, 
Keep your feathered friends, in spite of the bill.


----------



## spirit wings

funny and cute stuff....we do have a "small talk" thread though that you may want to use next time


----------



## teebo

*Pigeon flying in sky*

But baby pigeon said, "I can't make it; I'll get too tired." His mother said, "Don't worry; I'll tie a piece of string to one of your legs and the other end to mine." 

The baby started to cry.

"What's wrong?" said the mother.

"I don't want to be pigeon towed!"


----------

